# tint ticket



## CharlesH (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, got a question for everyone.  My wife got her windows tinted when you were allowed to get them tented dark.  I think hers is at 20%.  We've never had any problems, just a warning where a GSP told her she really shouldn't worry about them.  About 3 weeks ago we ran into one of the rolling road blocks  (Operation Thunder or something I believe).    They make us pull over so they can check the tint, I thought these blocks were to catch people without/expired lisnces or DUI's.  That's beside the point they give us a ticket for the windows and then hassel us because the tag is pulling up under someone else's name and threatening us like he's going to take me to jail, we even tried to ask him if he read the tag right(we did call about this the next day and our tag matches just fine and we were told that he probably read the tag wrong)

Anyway just checked the amount online and the tint ticket is going to be $159; i've never heard of a ticket being that high just for TINT.  

I'm sure that there's not a way out of this, and will pay it, but anyone else been in this situation before and how much was your ticket?  That just seems like an abusred price for tint ticket.

By the way this was in Paulding County.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tint should be $50...  I'd call and verify the ticket information is correct...
However, 

http://dps.georgia.gov/00/article/0,2086,5635600_76738471_39267808,00.html


> Violation of the law by either driving a vehicle with illegal window tint or installing the illegal material is a misdemeanor and punishable by a fine up to $1,000 and/or up to 12 months imprisonment.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2008)

I got mine when it was legal also, the day the they made it illegal again Statesboro PD wrote me a ticket for tint, it was right around $150.

I think its crap how they change the law then change it right back.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup...wife got pulled over going 53 in a 35.  The cop gave her a warning on the speeding but gave her a ticket on the tint....$150 something.  Paid it...nothing really more you can do. 

Its the government...they can do what they want to.

"Sure you can trust the government...just ask the indians"


----------



## magnumrecovery (Jul 17, 2008)

Get that ticket in a commercial vehicle with illegal tint...
DOT will shut you down and make you remove it before you can go back in service and you still get the ticket and it about twice to three times as much..


----------



## Shinyhead (Jul 17, 2008)

*ticket*

got one last year about this time in Henry County and it was $80.


----------



## HGM (Jul 17, 2008)

You may also want to check the law a bit. GSP told my wife and I that if one of us had vision troubles (needing glasses) you coudl get an endorsement on your license and basicly a free pass on the tint. Definitly worth checking into. We sold the truck, so I havent looked.


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I guess the price isn't too far off.  I called and they said that's what Paulding charges.  Outragious if you ask me.  If the tint  was put on when the law was okay with it, you should get a pass, but I guess that's an easy way for them to make a quick $150.

Unfortunatley I do not need glasses while driving....too bad.


----------



## Cwill15 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea they don't care when you got it put on. I've gotten 5 tint tickets. One for my red truck in Bremen ($75) the tint was 15%, one when I was driving that little honda in Bremen (GSP..$75) the tint was 15% but they didn't make me pay either one of those, probably because I went and talked to the probate judge that knows me pretty well in haralson county. But I got 3 in the mustang in Cobb county within 2 months The tint was 2% though. Those started at $80 and just kept getting higher, and those I paid.

My new truck is tintless and will prob stay that way


----------



## J.R. (Jul 17, 2008)

I feel your pain. Each city can have a different price & state is one price. The cities close to me range from 95- 175 a ticket. I have been told like magnumrecovery said they can tell you to remove tint before the car/truck is drove on the road or can X them, I have never had that done to me but I have had 4 tickets & 1 warning for tint. so I just got mine changed, cheaper that way!
About geting out of the ticket- I know a few that had their tint changed before the court date  & had a cop check it so they could show that it had been change and got their ticket dropped or lessened. it may help you.


----------



## Cwill15 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would check as J.R. said if you took it off would they drop it. I have heard of many people doing this. But I know in Cobb county you have to take it off and then go to court to try and get it dropped...that's why I just went ahead and paid up.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 17, 2008)

How exactly did they check it? With a meter or was it just the officers opinion that is was to dark?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2008)

Swamp Runner said:


> How exactly did they check it? With a meter or was it just the officers opinion that is was to dark?



They got a lil thing that goes over the glass and reads it.


----------



## flattop (Jul 17, 2008)

A tintometer?


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be taking it off, really I couldn't until I got my wife's window fixed.  That was part of the problem; I couldn't roll down the window that day.

They did check it with the meeter they slip over the window.  They checked the passenger side.


----------



## General Lee (Jul 17, 2008)

With folks already being taxed to the hilt, fines such as this are going to be more and more common.Sad,but true.


----------



## TAS (Jul 17, 2008)

This won't help a great deal but might save you some wasted time...I don't know why the people checking tell people they can get a doctor to give you a pass...you have to have a real medical problem such as albinism or persistant internal eye inflammation to qualify.  Otherwise, you'll be told to get a good set of prescription sunglasses.  Sorry about the ticket.


----------



## COUNTRY THUG (Jul 17, 2008)

And Again,we Can't Have Dark Tinted,because They Can"t See Us,but Look At Some Of The Cop Cars,they Are Darker Than Mine..i Ask A Cop That Pulled Me Over,he Said It Was For There Use Only!!  When They Pull Me Over,i Don't Know If It"s A Cop, Are Someone Acting Like A Cop!!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 17, 2008)

i've got 2 of em, went to court and told the judge i would take it off, he dropped the ticket. i have quit doing that and just pay them now. last one was 50, i have got one in douglas county that was $125. mine are now only 15% tint now. all my trouble come from a truck with 5%.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

TAS said:


> This won't help a great deal but might save you some wasted time...I don't know why the people checking tell people they can get a doctor to give you a pass...you have to have a real medical problem such as albinism or persistant internal eye inflammation to qualify.  Otherwise, you'll be told to get a good set of prescription sunglasses.  Sorry about the ticket.



Wrong...  I have light sensitivity and I got one.


----------



## TAS (Jul 17, 2008)

No offense, but you got someone to sign the paper....the window tints are supposed to be reserved for people with chronic diseases which lead to light sensitivity..kind of like handicapped parking stickers.  The rest of us should wear sunglasses.  From a law enforcement standpoint it's pretty scary to come up on a car and not be able to see what's going on inside.  It's for their protection.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 17, 2008)

thats rough- i only paid 85 to get -the windows tinted-32% i believe is legal ???


----------



## Cwill15 (Jul 17, 2008)

I always already have my window down as the cop approaches and they make me roll em up to check them


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a ticket for tint in Cleveland GA and man they are tough up there.  My ticket was 88 dollars and I paid it with no problems.  I now have them legal!


----------



## southern_pride (Jul 17, 2008)

A few years ago in Toombs county it was 700.00 first offense, 1100.00 for the second.  I don't know what it is now. I also don't understand why it's ok for them to have 20% or darker on the police cars. Could you make a citizens arrest?


----------



## HGM (Jul 17, 2008)

All in all, its pretty pathetic that the GSP has nothing better to do than give a ticket for tint. The guy who got us actually turned around in the median on a back road, no other reason than the tint. It was dark....... Wonder how many people were speeding on the interstate, driving recklessly, DUI, etc... Sorry, I understand the idea that they dont know whats going on in the car if they cannot see, but, he knew when he ran my tag before walking up to my window that I was a minimal risk. Then my window being down when he got there added no fear or question. He was cool and gave us a tip, but the fact that its an issue is rediculous...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a window tint ticket in March 2007 in over here in Winterville. Cop put the device on and said my windows were 10%. The ticket was $30. I pulled the tint off that very week. Everything I've ever owned has had fairly dark window tint. This is the 1st ticket I'd ever gotten for it.

BTW, they didn't 'change' the law back in '05 to make it OK to have dark tint. They mistakenly overlooked it and failed to renew the law which allowed it to 'expire'. It was resigned back into law and took effect July 1st 2006. And yes, they did capitalize on citations left and right. Was it done deliberately? Who knows. But a law is a law. 32% is the legal number but they allow +/- 2% due to different manufaturers' variances.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 17, 2008)

If you remove it take before and after pics, they will drop it if you go to court, thats what my son did in Cobb county. If you take it off your self get advice on how to do it properly or you will have a mess.


----------



## bigfatboy (Jul 18, 2008)

just because an officer runs your tag doesn't mean your a minimal risk, we dont conduct a criminal history on the registared owner prior to stopping the vehicle. lots of times the owner isn't the driver. the driver could have just commited multiple murders and is driving the victims car away from the crime scene. step into our shoes one dark night walking up to a vehicle you cant see into and don't know how many people are  in there or if they have a gun pointed at you waiting to pull the trigger. the reason we have dark tint is so people can't see who we're transporting; ie murder suspect, witnesses, victims etc. get 32% tint and you won't have to worry about anything or you can take your chances.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why is it allowable to have dark tint on the rear side windows if it's about the police being worried?  Looks like a money maker to me.  Plus, with darker tint, police can't see the driver too good to tell if they have their seat belt on.  They would lose money that way.  JMHO


----------



## merc123 (Jul 18, 2008)

bigfatboy said:


> get 32% tint and you won't have to worry about anything or you can take your chances.



My 35% tint reads 22% and 28% on the GSP's tint meters.  So far no ticket, but it's coming.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 18, 2008)

merc123 said:


> My 35% tint reads 22% and 28% on the GSP's tint meters.  So far no ticket, but it's coming.



I wonder what mine is?  I asked for legal tint (35% for Florida) when I had my new work truck tinted this year. I have never been stopped, But I can see through it fairly well.


----------



## Soybean (Jul 18, 2008)

im sure ill get one soon aswell but ive been lucky so far.  i was wondering, i have heard that you can tint your back window on a truck as dark as you want but the driver's and passenger's door glass had to be a legal tint.  anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2008)

bigfatboy said:


> the reason we have dark tint is so people can't see who we're transporting; ie murder suspect, witnesses, victims etc.




I think I'm going to call Baloney Sandwich on that there.  Don't get me wrong, I respect all law enforcement..have friends and family in law enforcement, if I get pulled over for window tint and it is too dark, I pay the fine.  If I speed, I pay the fine.  However, the dark tint isn't to hide who you're transporting.  If that was the case, they'd put super dark tint on all of the transporting buses and vehicles other than patrol cars.


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 18, 2008)

bigfatboy said:


> just because an officer runs your tag doesn't mean your a minimal risk, we dont conduct a criminal history on the registared owner prior to stopping the vehicle. lots of times the owner isn't the driver. the driver could have just commited multiple murders and is driving the victims car away from the crime scene. step into our shoes one dark night walking up to a vehicle you cant see into and don't know how many people are  in there or if they have a gun pointed at you waiting to pull the trigger. the reason we have dark tint is so people can't see who we're transporting; ie murder suspect, witnesses, victims etc. get 32% tint and you won't have to worry about anything or you can take your chances.



I understand that some people drive cars that are not registered to them(murdures, etc).  But that doesn't make up for a cop being a pain when the car is in my wifes name.  We asked him to check that he read the tag number correctly and he opted not to, he just kept saying the car was registered to a Volvo and it was uninsured, but he was going to take our word for it and not take me in and impound the car.  That was completly uncalled for in my opinion.  He was wrong and didn't need to try and flaunt his power(we called the county DMV and checked to make sure the there was nothing wrong with the tag, everything was fine and she said he probably read the wrong tag number off).  I didn't mind the tint ticket, yes it was below the legal tint, but has never been a problem before.  I will take it off now that my window's fixed because I don't want the hassle.

EDITED TO REMOVE TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## Cwill15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Soybean said:


> im sure ill get one soon aswell but ive been lucky so far.  i was wondering, i have heard that you can tint your back window on a truck as dark as you want but the driver's and passenger's door glass had to be a legal tint.  anyone ever heard of this?



From what they have on the walls at tint shops that tell the laws state by state, in Ga the back glass of a truck can be as dark as you want them. But all side windows have to be 35% as well as the back window in a car. They made me take the tint off the back glass of my car to drop one ticket.


----------



## HGM (Jul 18, 2008)

bigfatboy said:


> just because an officer runs your tag doesn't mean your a minimal risk, we dont conduct a criminal history on the registared owner prior to stopping the vehicle. lots of times the owner isn't the driver. the driver could have just commited multiple murders and is driving the victims car away from the crime scene. step into our shoes one dark night walking up to a vehicle you cant see into and don't know how many people are  in there or if they have a gun pointed at you waiting to pull the trigger. the reason we have dark tint is so people can't see who we're transporting; ie murder suspect, witnesses, victims etc. get 32% tint and you won't have to worry about anything or you can take your chances.



Hey, I can see the reasoning to a point. But an officer also understands these risks when he signs up for the job. There are precautions that can be taken to minimize your risk, they've been doing it for years. Also, not everyone with dark windows is a criminal. I would venture to say that most are not(dont you think??)..  I just have a hard time thinking that my window tint makes me more of a menace to society than a speeder, drunk, wreckless driver,drug dealer, etc.. The law is a joke in my opinion, simply a money maker. Just another way to tell law abiding citizens that they cannot do something, even though it poses no threat to anyone else. Next, someone will say that because the driver may have a gun, you cant cary one in the car. Then you could stop every car for inspection.. Its just silly..

Dont get me wrong, I respect the law(in general) and most of the officers enforcing it. I actually belive in general, they deserve a little more power regarding some situations and certainly more pay.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 18, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Tint should be $50...  I'd call and verify the ticket information is correct...
> However,
> 
> http://dps.georgia.gov/00/article/0,2086,5635600_76738471_39267808,00.html



Violation of the law by either driving a vehicle with illegal window tint or installing the illegal material is a misdemeanor and punishable by a fine up to $1,000 and/or up to 12 months imprisonment. 

This is the fine or imprisonment allowed if you are convicted of the crime noted.

The amount quoted, be it $80 or $159 is a forfieture bond.
A fine or imprisonment can only be levied by a judge at some level. 

Read the ticket carefully, it should explain your options.

The patrolman failed to impound the evidence, your car.

You can request a court date in traffic court/state court and even a jury trial if you wish to fight it. Just a matter of how bad you want to fight it and how much you are will to spend.

Usually best to pay the bond and forget it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 18, 2008)

merc123 said:


> My 35% tint reads 22% and 28% on the GSP's tint meters.  So far no ticket, but it's coming.



Did you use tint from a parts store? LLumar, Johnson, and Solar Gard are the 3 mostly installed by professionals and are all within 1% of what it's advertised as. You're vehicle's windows actually have a slight tint impregnated into the glass when it's made. I've seem some 'untinted' windows that are already 80% without anything extra on them. 

Then you have 'privacy glass' on a lot of vans, extra cab pickups and SUV's, which is usually right about 16% which is legal because that's the way it was manufactured. That's the part that gets me. If the tint law is written for officers' safety, then it'd be OK for criminals to start riding in mini-vans and SUV's???


----------



## merc123 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> Did you use tint from a parts store? LLumar, Johnson, and Solar Gard are the 3 mostly installed by professionals and are all within 1% of what it's advertised as. You're vehicle's windows actually have a slight tint impregnated into the glass when it's made. I've seem some 'untinted' windows that are already 80% without anything extra on them.
> 
> Then you have 'privacy glass' on a lot of vans, extra cab pickups and SUV's, which is usually right about 16% which is legal because that's the way it was manufactured. That's the part that gets me. If the tint law is written for officers' safety, then it'd be OK for criminals to start riding in mini-vans and SUV's???




Professionally installed... Solar Gard


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 18, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Professionally installed... Solar Gard



I used to install tint several years back and I've used all the above. Could be that they had the wrong roll of tint in the wrong box or there's something you're not tellin'.....like you had a double layer put on.


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 19, 2008)

hmmmmm..could you sue the tinting guy for putting too dark a tint on the glass?  small claims court?  i'd try.  or..a letter to the editor of your local paper.  'to beat the system, you've got to work the system'


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 19, 2008)

biggsteve said:


> hmmmmm..could you sue the tinting guy for putting too dark a tint on the glass?  small claims court?  i'd try.  or..a letter to the editor of your local paper.  'to beat the system, you've got to work the system'



99% of all tint shops will let you know if the tint you're getting is legal or not. There's a couple of shops here in Athens that won't install tint that's darker than the legal limit. How dark you want your windows is usually mentioned in the 1st few sentences when you inquire about having your windows done professionally.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 19, 2008)

biggsteve said:


> hmmmmm..could you sue the tinting guy for putting too dark a tint on the glass?  small claims court?  i'd try.  or..a letter to the editor of your local paper.  'to beat the system, you've got to work the system'



Nope....actually if you "rat" on them and have a receipt they will get fined.  




Bassquatch said:


> I used to install tint several years back and I've used all the above. Could be that they had the wrong roll of tint in the wrong box or there's something you're not tellin'.....like you had a double layer put on.



I doubt it and I wish it was double layer.  My neighbors car has actual 20% tint on their car.  I can see plain as day through my windows, but not hers when the sun is out.  No double layer.  The only time I've been pulled over for it was when it was overcast and dusk.  Both times it's very hard to see through the tint.  When it's a bright, sunny day they don't mess with me.

I have sensitivity to light, but no actual medical condition.  Even with polarized sunglasses I still have a ton of glare which causes me headaches.  I'm good when I'm in my Mustang, but since I've been driving a car without tint it's been killing me.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Jul 19, 2008)

I was waiting for your reply.  Yeah, we scratch our heads daily in our patrol cars thinking of ways to help increase our county or city's budget so they can build more parks and rec facilties for the local hoodlums to hang out and sell dope at, public restrooms for the homeless (the Atlanta fiasco), provide more public transportation for the unemployed etc...  Come on man, everything is not a strategically planned conspiracy by the government.  

We don't think about how much revenue our citations bring the county, state, city etc... we work for because we ain't gonna see it anyway.  The FACT is that illegal window tint HAS aided violent offenders to kill way too many officers when they approached the vehicle and could not see the muzzle of a gun pointed at them.  Good job, for once, to our legislators in passing a law that will help to insure that an officer gets to come home and see his wife and children at the end of his shift.  Just my .02 but I am a government employee whose sole purpose is to steal away your civil liberties one at a time


----------



## Jason280 (Jul 20, 2008)

I was pulled over in Madison, GA, several years ago, and ultimately received a ticket for my tint being too dark.  I took full responsibility at the time, because I knew good and well when I had the windows tinted they were too dark.  The officer informed me that I could simply have my windows lightened to the correct tint, and they would throw out the ticket.  Problem was, having the windows tinted again was going to cost close to $100, whereas the ticket was only $45.

I paid the ticket...


----------



## germag (Jul 20, 2008)

Everybody knows that tinting your windows too dark is illegal. If you do it anyway and get a ticket, tough. There is a reason that law is in place and it has nothing at all to do with "revenue". You can whine about it all you want and you can call "baloney" or whatever all you want....doesn't change the facts. It's illegal and you know beforehand that if you do it you can get a ticket. If you choose to do it anyway and you get a ticket, you have nothing to whine and cry about. 

I think it is a good law and it should be enforced vigorously. I also wish they would start fining people about $1,000 if you can hear their stereo in your car with your windows rolled up.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Let's put it in another light.  There are lot of people out there that use cocaine and want it legalized.  Does that mean it should be?

Just something to think about.


----------



## germag (Jul 20, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Let's put it in another light.  There are lot of people out there that use cocaine and want it legalized.  Does that mean it should be?
> 
> Just something to think about.



+1


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 20, 2008)

huntin4life, I would be interested in reading some reports showing cases of police being shot because of tinted windows.  Not trying to be smart, just curious.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 20, 2008)

got one for illegal tint a few months back in Dawson county by State trooper, it was $38.00.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm all for officer protection.  If I was a police officer and I couldn't see in the car, I'd ask them to step out.


----------



## germag (Jul 20, 2008)

georgia_357 said:


> huntin4life, I would be interested in reading some reports showing cases of police being shot because of tinted windows.  Not trying to be smart, just curious.



So...just a question...not trying to be smart.....are you impying that having dark tinted windows on automobiles (tinted to the point of making it difficult or impossible to see inside the vehicle) does _not_ pose an additional and unecessary level of danger to police officers that may be trying to conduct a traffic stop and are approaching that vehicle?

Links:

http://pubadvocate.nyc.gov/news/Tinted8107.html

http://gothamist.com/tags/russeltimoshenko

Sometimes it doesn't go so swell for the bad guy:

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2008/06/police_shoot_armed_man_during.html

http://archive.southcoasttoday.com/daily/02-98/02-27-98/a02lo014.htm

Sometimes even worse for the cops:

http://www.policeone.com/officer-shootings/articles/1330496

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/01/13/State/Trooper_with_Tampa_ti.shtml


Want more or you can just use google and find lots of them....

Dark tinted windows are a suprememely bad idea.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for taking care of the reply Germag.  I was just going to get up with one of my GSP buddies who keeps a piece of paper in his ticket book with the names and pictures of officers that were killed on traffic stops with dark window tint being the greatest contributing factor.  He keeps it for when someone throws the race card at him when he stops them for window tint and he shows them the pictures of officers of their race that were killed.  It is usually pretty efficient at shutting them up.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 21, 2008)

Correct, it was just a question and I was not trying to be smart.  I wanted a honest answer.  I know I can google all day long and find links to where officers were shot and the perps car had tinted windows.  What I am trying to find is where the tinted windows actually played a part in the shooting.  The links you posted just said the cars were tinted.   And, I did not imply anything, how did you get that out of what I posted?  
I do thank you for your reply.


----------



## ryano (Jul 21, 2008)

merc123 said:


> My 35% tint reads 22% and 28% on the GSP's tint meters.  So far no ticket, but it's coming.



suprised you never ran into Frances Bennett, the GSP post commander up here in Blue Ridge. She use to spot turn her vehicle in the median on 515 and go after people for no other reason than illegal tint.

she pulled me over 3 different times.

they finally ran her off from up here into retirement I think. What a witch she was.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 21, 2008)

ryano said:


> suprised you never ran into Frances Bennett, the GSP post commander up here in Blue Ridge. She use to spot turn her vehicle in the median on 515 and go after people for no other reason than illegal tint.
> 
> she pulled me over 3 different times.
> 
> they finally ran her off from up here into retirement I think. What a witch she was.



  She was the 28% one!

I was over at the Taco Bell redlight going up the hill toward Conoco.  It was raining and overcast.  Driving in the stang, saw her pull up next to me so I shifted right at 2000 RPM.  She was a little behind me in the left lane.  I looked over at her, she looked at me, I nodded and turned back forward.  

She slams on the brakes, whips in behind me and pulls me over.  

Comes up to the window and says, "I guess you know why I pulled you over, right."  Right as I tell her I have no idea, she slaps the meter on the tint.  It read 28%, I thought I was good (thought it was 22% was legal for some reason).  She tells me blah blah illegal this illegal that.  She asked me who tinted the car, I told her it was on it when I got it (the truth).  She kept asking me who tinted the car.  I stuck to my story...  Apparently if you say someone in town tinted your car with illegal tint they get slapped with a $2,500 fine.  

I told her I thought the law changed that got rid of the tint.  She said no...told her I was in Iraq and just got back.  Gave me a written warning and let me go.  Man was she a witch about it though.  

I think I made her mad one day though.  Before I went to Iraq, I was on my way home from duty one day (in uniform).  She pulled me over for 70 in a 55, and I just happened to have a copy of the law that says we can't be ticketed...  Anyway...  She later told my g/f after seeing her out in town that she almost took me to jail for pulling the law out.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats about the price i paid in the city of swanee it was a tint road block after the law went back into effect.....I have 20% on both vehicles that was in my truck.  and i have been stopped once im my car and just warned he said I'll let you go but someone else my ticket you.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 21, 2008)

merc123 said:


> She was the 28% one!
> 
> I was over at the Taco Bell redlight going up the hill toward Conoco.  It was raining and overcast.  Driving in the stang, saw her pull up next to me so I shifted right at 2000 RPM.  She was a little behind me in the left lane.  I looked over at her, she looked at me, I nodded and turned back forward.
> 
> ...



exactly what law states an active duty soldier cant be ticketed for speeding?


----------



## lawdawg915 (Jul 21, 2008)

Official Code of Georgia Annotated 17-4-2 states:

  The members of the organized militia or military forces shall in all cases, except treason, felony, or breach of the peace, be privileged from arrest during their attendance at drills, parades, meetings, encampments, and the election of officers and going to, during, and returning from the performance of any active duty as such members.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 21, 2008)

lawdawg915 said:


> Official Code of Georgia Annotated 17-4-2 states:
> 
> The members of the organized militia or military forces shall in all cases, except treason, felony, or breach of the peace, be privileged from arrest during their attendance at drills, parades, meetings, encampments, and the election of officers and going to, during, and returning from the performance of any active duty as such members.



arrests, NOT tickets.


----------



## lawdawg915 (Jul 21, 2008)

Same thing


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 21, 2008)

lawdawg915 said:


> Same thing



ah,no


----------



## Milkman (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread is off track from the original question.


----------

